# Instapot



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, never really much of one to even use a crock pot, maybe for roast in the winter and very rarely, a chicken recipe. Someone last week gave me an Instapot pressure-cooker and we did chicken in it for chicken tacos. Very, very fast. Someone also said you can take a frozen brisket and cook it in 50 minutes. Someone also uses the steam rack and will put in new potatoes, carrots and corn and let that steam during the time the brisket or roast is cooking, a true one pot meal.

So, any comments, recipes?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm never in that big a hurry. I tossed the last slow cooker I had and now use Le Creuset casseroles at about 200º for four hours in the oven. Braised heaven!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

At risk of being seen as the last guy to get the message, we use a slow cooker (or slow cookers) on a surprisingly frequent basis. Spending a lot of time out of the house participating in other activities and entertaining in the evenings, on a fairly regular basis, slow cookers provide a convenient way of putting the infamous Larry the Cable Guy's admonition, "get-er-done," into practice in our kitchen. When the family and several other friends arrive this evening for dinner, we/they will be enjoying southern BBQ ribs...prepared in slow cookers! 

Although, I have also been greatly enjoying experimenting with a Power Pressure Cooker XL over the past year.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

We purchased an InstantPot last year in preparation for our kitchen remodeling. 

My wife, who does all of the cooking in the house as I have trouble even boiling water, loves it! Now with the kitchen done, she still uses it and it saves a lot of time and clean up. 

We purchased the ceramic insert as well so it can be used as a slow cooker as well. Great investment.


----------

